# Site Walk Through in Huntington Beach



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

In November 2012 I was in Huntington Beach, Ca. and walked through a exterior project with a 30 year local painter. Nice Guy and good painter I was impressed with his ground protection and site organization; he was using Hollandlac and Aura.

Here is the walk through exterior painting video


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We are taking a trip to Huntington Beach Feb 10th for a business trip. I drove bands on tour and Cali is the only state I have not been to.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Watching the video I lost sound a few times. He does a great job protecting the ground and in the video he does great work.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Was he convincing enough to get Shearer priming exteriors in the PNW with 046?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

That's the kind of fellas I like running my crews


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Where's the end of the video? I wanted to see inside of the box truck


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Always nice seen great paint jobs being done. Walking away you knew that house would look great for decades to come possibly even the lifetime of the owners.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

That was great and you can tell that guy takes great pride in his work. I dunno if I'd use a latex primer on redwood simply because of all the coats it takes to stop the bleed through. Either way that job is gonna look great for a long time to come. :thumbup:


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Great video and great blog, I bookmarked it and will be reading.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Great video John! I can tell you were digging it! 
Btw do you have to manually transcribe the words or is there an app for that?


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

sounds worse than 20 questions. sorry. 
I hate sounding negative so I reflected on my comment, and really I should just say that it IS a great thing that you do. You promote someone who deserves appreciation for his career and works. And you are good at showcasing the trades and passionate tradesmen.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I think what stands out is what a good job John does asking questions to make the interview seem as natural as possible. It's not easy to conduct an interview with a video camera and not have it seem awkward. It was really cool to see a true craftsman at work on the job.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Awesome giving here. Great interview. 

On another note, I am sure part of the reason I have made the decision to leave the painting industry is due to the rarity of value of the craft as this contractor seems to demonstrate on this project. It brought back some good memories of my first years in this trade.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Made my day
Don't know why I just found this

Love this guy. Great work john for taking the time to track him down and taping
I could listen to him all day 
Does he have a web site !
Great great work !


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

I will try to do more this year


----------

